# It’s Official: SoundTraxx Announces End of Tsunami



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

From Tony's Train Exchange:



> SoundTraxx recently announced the end of the Tsunami. After nearly a decade, the standard bearer for DCC sound decoders has been offically retired. The Tsunami featured superb sound, lighting effects and terrific motor control and for many years was unmatched. 2015 saw the release of SoundTraxx’s Econami, a full featured decoder, and many guessed the end of the Tsunami was near. We still have some Tsunami’s in stock. Once they’re gone, they’re gone!


Read more:
http://tonystrains.com/its-official-soundtraxx-announces-end-of-tsunami/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info John. I have 1 real tsunami (T1000) and a couple Bachmann
steamers that say they have tsunami. Nice decoders, I think very expensive.
They were pretty much $100.00 each. And there were many model numbers.
Different one for light steam. and then a different one for medium and one for
heavy steam. And then many more for diesel. Did I read that all that is in the new
decoder? So only 1 new model? Diesel or steam all on one decoder? Would be nice 
to be able to move it to a totally different loco.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds like the main difference is the newer decoders do not have reverb or Fireman Fred.

Instead of many different decoders for each different engine sound, they have moved to 3 choices per Power/board layout (Steam, Diesel, and Electric) and you program the matching engine sounds you want via CV's.

The Econami offers more features and options for a lower price for most people, which is always good. The newer versions bring the cost down from about $100 to around $75.

But I thought I would mention this here as some people may want the reverb or Fireman Fred option, or to get matching decoders or spares for their existing equipment if they are not interested in the newer versions.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The Tsunami decoders were breathlessly anticipated and warmly welcomed when they were introduced in 2006. I was an early buyer and liked them for the most part. I found their whistle selections to be mostly hit and miss, and I didn't like their only option for the air pumps sound. I couldn't reduce the sound of their rod clank (nub-nub, not really a proper metallic clank) to a suitable level. Finally, their BEMF and other fine forms of drive control was horribly complicated...although it turned my sow's ear BLI Stealth (non-DCC) Class J 4-8-4 into a silk purse when I took the time to work through the CV's.

Modern decoders have many sound files loaded in them, and that's where the Tsunami became dated as of about 2010 or so. Their BEMF and other variables work on the drives right out of the bubble pack.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

All my decoders are Tsunamis and I've been very pleased with them but they are way too complex for the average modeller to get the best out of them. Tuning them could be described as a hobby in its own right. Most just want something that you can install and have running to the way you like it and sounding great. Others have coming along with cheaper simpler products which I suspect have been outselling Tsunami and they were getting left behind. Time for a reappraisal.

They did cover all bases though. I tried to buy a Loksound recently but they didn't have a file for a SW1, hardly a unpopular diesel. Tsunami had one off the shelf.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I wonder what Bachmann will use in their sound value locomotives


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The decoder they put in the Soundvalue range is specially made for Bachmann so I'm guessing they'll continue producing it for them. Its not the stand alone fully featured Tsunami.


----------

